# Moving



## mhart79 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi All

Big moving date has finally arrived

Furniture arriving 4th July near Miranda Do Corvo (cerejeiras) need a van or flat bed vehicle to transport it to house 

Anybody know of any hire places nearby 

Thanks

Mike

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Will they not deliver it to your house for you. Maybe worthwhile asking.
If not I will contact a friend who lives nearby and see if he knows of anyone


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try your local cafe bar, they generally know someone, builders merchants often hire vehicle and driver, if you could to hire one yourself which I think is unlikely probably Coimbra or Condeixa, Portuguese normally know or are related to someone with a lorry.

Nice area, good luck


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

mhart79 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Big moving date has finally arrived
> 
> ...


Hi mhart79
Welcome to the Serra Lousa, we live very close to Cerejeiras and if my wife and I can be of assistance in any way please let us know.
A good place to ask about a van/truck is the cafe in Cerejeiras and once you are settled in maybe we could meet up for a coffee/drink.
My log man has a flat bed lorry but if you saw some of the stuff he carries on it, you wouldn`t really wan`t to use it for furniture.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

mhart79 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Big moving date has finally arrived
> 
> ...


Hi Mike/fellow Boltonians! We also live in the area you are moving to, so if you need any help or advice or fancy a coffee once you are settled, give us a shout! Good Luck with your move. Best thing we ever did, the Serra da Lousa is a wonderful place to live  

P.S. if you are desperate and don't get a van/flat bed organised, we have a small box trailer you could use. We also know a great man and van but they aren't in the area until the week after you move unfortunately.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Hi mhart79
> Welcome to the Serra Lousa, we live very close to Cerejeiras and if my wife and I can be of assistance in any way please let us know.
> A good place to ask about a van/truck is the cafe in Cerejeiras and once you are settled in maybe we could meet up for a coffee/drink.
> My log man has a flat bed lorry but if you saw some of the stuff he carries on it, you wouldn`t really wan`t to use it for furniture.


Hi Bob, Jane and Diezel! Hope you are well and settled in now  We must meet up and have that coffee! Take care. Val


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Paws2Claws said:


> Hi Bob, Jane and Diezel! Hope you are well and settled in now  We must meet up and have that coffee! Take care. Val


Definately!
We are often found wandering around with Diezel in tow and usually end up at the cafe in Cerejeiras or the cafe at Fetais Fundeiros.
Regards.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds like party time in Moranda do Corvo


----------



## mhart79 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Removals*



siobhanwf said:


> Will they not deliver it to your house for you. Maybe worthwhile asking.
> If not I will contact a friend who lives nearby and see if he knows of anyone


Hi thanks for quick response folks.

Downside is that our house is at the back of the cafe , up a hill and a tight bend to follow.

Removal wagon is an articulated wagon and will have to empty at the cafe I think because of size AARRGGHHH.

Small problem will be worth it for the end result .....

Grateful for your help if your friend knows anyone

Thankyou


----------



## mhart79 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Brill*



Paws2Claws said:


> Hi Mike/fellow Boltonians! We also live in the area you are moving to, so if you need any help or advice or fancy a coffee once you are settled, give us a shout! Good Luck with your move. Best thing we ever did, the Serra da Lousa is a wonderful place to live
> 
> P.S. if you are desperate and don't get a van/flat bed organised, we have a small box trailer you could use. We also know a great man and van but they aren't in the area until the week after you move unfortunately.



Look forward to it always up for a Sagres at cafe with Abel & Mena. Will be passing frequently after walking the dogs..

Thanks for the offer of trailer will see how we go!!

Mike


----------

